# how can i untwist 4x4s



## steinpreis (Sep 2, 2007)

4x4 decking supports have 10 degree twist can these be straightened to install handrailings????


----------



## TheHammer (Sep 6, 2007)

I feel your pain. I had 6 x 6's that did the same thing... nothing in the world was going to re-straighten them. My solution? I sold the house. BUT, had I not sold the house, I was thinking about cutting the offending 6x6 off at deck level and bolting another on top of that to carry the hand rail. Good luck.


----------



## CraigFL (Sep 7, 2007)

Since they probably twisted when the wood dried out, I would wet them down good(and deep into the wood), screw a 2x4 on top of each one, twist the 4x4 with the 2x4 and attach the handrailings. You might have to make the handrails a little stronger than usual to be sure they keep the 4x4 from twisting again.


----------



## Oilcan (Oct 9, 2007)

I've straightened out 4x8s the same way Craig did but instead of water I used Terminix.  It's oil based and seem to soak in better.  (I tried water too)

It worked for the most part but on areas where the beams were warped towards the end, the wood just split as I tried to twist them.


----------



## windowman (Oct 17, 2007)

Oilcan said:


> I've straightened out 4x8s the same way Craig did but instead of water I used Terminix.  It's oil based and seem to soak in better.  (I tried water too)
> 
> It worked for the most part but on areas where the beams were warped towards the end, the wood just split as I tried to twist them.



I think you don't have to worry about the splitting of the wood as you cannot do anything about it especially if the fault is on the type of wood that you bought but you can try and choose the kind that is a little softer than the usual as too hard a wood will always cause splitting. Maybe you can try and choose the kind that you will use next time as I have been to the same burnout as you had before.


----------

